# Swap of LS2 intake manifold to LS1?



## sick454 (Apr 21, 2005)

Has anyone read the recent Hot Rod mag? Where they flog an LS2 and then swap out the intake manifold with an LS1 intake manifold and trottle body. They got 8 more horses and 16 lb-ft of torque. Has anyone done this? and how well did it work?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

mid 2002 ALL "LS1" engines got the "LS2" intake.

you will see the biggest difference / gain from an pre 02 LS1 when "modded" with LS2 intake when you go to forced induction or new cam/springs.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Actually they have an LS6 intake. There was no LS2 in '02.


----------

